# στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα



## nickel (Nov 16, 2008)

Όχι, δεν άνοιξα το νήμα για να περιγράψω πώς νιώθω. Μαλώνουν αλλού για την ορθογραφία του *στύβω* και είπα να κάνω κι εγώ τις στατιστικές μου. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, το ιστορικό: Οι ετυμολόγοι συμφωνούν ότι η γραφή _στύβω_ προέρχεται από λανθασμένη σύνδεση με το _στύφω_ (στύφω τα χείλη, σουφρώνω τα χείλια επειδή κάτι έχει στυφή γεύση). Ωστόσο, η λέξη συνδέεται με το αρχαίο _στείβω_ (περπατώ, πατώ και κατ’ επέκταση συμπιέζω, π.χ. _στειβομένας οδούς_ στον Ξενοφώντα για τα μονοπάτια) και από το θέμα του δεύτερου αορίστου βγήκε ο _στίβος_ (αρχική σημασία: το μονοπάτι, η πεπατημένη).

Όπως θα περίμενε κανείς, ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει να γράφουμε _στείβω_, στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε λήμμα _στείβω_ και σημείωση, στο Σχολικό και το Ορθογραφικό έχουμε κύριο λήμμα _στύβω_ και σημείωση υπέρ του _στείβω_, και στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε μόνο _στύβω_ και μια απλή εξήγηση της παρετυμολόγησης. Τα παλιά λεξικά (Σταματάκος, Δημητράκος) παρετυμολογούν και έχουν μόνο _στύβω_. Μείζον και Κριαράς, _στύβω_.

Αν έχει σημασία η ταπεινή μου γνώμη, ας το αφήσουμε εκεί που βρίσκεται, αφού σήμερα ούτε με πάτημα του δρόμου έχει σχέση ούτε με σουφρωμένα χείλη. Όπως γράφουμε _στίβος_ χωρίς να ξέρουμε τη σχέση του με το πάτημα, ας συνεχίσουμε να γράφουμε και _στύψιμο_. (Για να μην πω να γράφουμε το εντελώς άσχετο *_στίβω_, για να αυτονομηθεί εντελώς η λέξη από ετυμολογίες και παρετυμολογίες. :) Παρακαλώ, μη φτιάξετε dartboard με τη φωτογραφία μου.)

Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν, για να το διασκεδάσω, να δω τι γράφει ο κόσμος για τη _στυμμένη_ λεμονόκουπα (χωρίς τη λεμονόκουπα). Τα νούμερα: (α) από Google, (β) από Altavista.



στυμμένη|2.270|720
*στιμμένη|663|162
στειμμένη|5|3
*στυμένη|351|48
*στιμένη|362|58*στειμένη: 2 σελίδες όπου νομίζω ότι ήθελαν να γράψουν _στημένη_. :)

Οι στυμμένες λεμονόκουπες κερδίζουν!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στο ΧΛΝΓ έχουμε πλουραλισμό:
> *στύβω *κ. στίβω κ. στείβω



http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...υπας-συνέχεια)&p=235413&viewfull=1#post235413


----------



## hellex (Feb 2, 2015)

> Οι στυμμένες λεμονόκουπες κερδίζουν!



Θα συμπλήρωνα ότι κερδίζουν προσωρινά, διότι η "στυμμένη (φραγμένη) λεμονόκουπα" μόνο με τη συνήθη μεθόδο πίεσης δεν επιτρέπει την έξοδο ροής υγρού. 
Επιπρόσθετα, η στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα είναι χρήσιμη στη μαγειρική για το ξύσμα της, που πολλές φορές αντικαθιστά την όξινη γεύση του υγρού που ρέει από αυτήν και επίσης πολύ χρήσιμη στη ζαχαροπλαστική, όχι μόνο σαν εξαιρετικό γλυκό του κουταλιού. Επίσης, η "στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα" μαζί με τα άλλα εσπεριδοειδή και ορισμένα φρούτα (μπανάνες) είναι και εργαλείο πρόκλησης ατυχήματος αν ποδοπατηθεί.

Είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν οι διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες της έκφρασης αυτής, ανάλογα με το νόημα που δίνει ο χρήστης, στιγμιαία.

Διότι ίσως παραβλέπεται, ότι μια "στειμμένη λεμονόκουπα" έχει την επιπρόσθετη χρήση εργαλείου πρόκλησης ατυχήματος ή αποβλήτου (βλ. ανακύκλωση) ενώ δεν υπολείπεται ως προς την πρώτη (αρχ.) γραφή της ως προς τα λοιπά ευεργετήματά της, τής "στυμμένης λεμονόκουπας".

Προσωπικά, δε μπορώ να παραβλέψω την έκφραση "στοιβαγμένη (στοιμμένη? απορίας άξιον γιατί ενώ έχουμε μετάπτωση του αρχ. θέματος στείβ- σε πολλές λέξεις της Ελληνικής δεν μπορούμε να πούμε και στοίβω ενώ λέμε στύβω και στίβω) λεμονόκουπα" για να δηλώσω κάτι που το έχω βάλει σε μια στοίβα μαζί με άλλες είτε για να την παραγκωνίσω είτε για μελλοντική καταφυγή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2017)

When life gives you lemons and death comes from oranges.


----------

